# New Gold Coast Craft Beer Bar



## MaltyGoodness (30/11/13)

http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au/news/gold-coast/gold-coasts-first-australian-craft-beer-bar-bine-bar-dining-to-open-at-nobby-beach/story-fnj94idh-1226771378021

This sounds promising. Not many places on the Gold Coast have good craft beers on tap..


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/13)

All the beer he talks about in the interview, then look at the beers in the pic.


----------



## Canuckdownunder (1/12/13)

I read that they're looking for a "Craft Beer Guru" to work there.
Says that applicants need "Valid RSA, Passion and knowledge of Aussie Craft Beers". THAT'S ME IN THREE BABY :super: :beerbang: :beerbang:
Definitely throwing my hat in the ring for that one :chug:

Canuck


----------



## TheApathyParty (5/1/14)

I finally got to Bine last night. They have a reasonable selection of beers, and the good was good. I was a little surprised, all the other restaurants and bars along the street were packed, the crowd wasn't huge and died off early. 
I'll be going back there for sure.


----------



## TheApathyParty (5/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> All the beer he talks about in the interview, then look at the beers in the pic.



The beers in the picture were there, but they had much more interesting beers, too. Bridge Road, Kooinda, Feral, Holgate, Nail, Epic.
It's mostly the more well known Australian craft beers, with a few kiwi beers.


----------



## Samuel Adams (9/1/14)

I was down there the week that it opened and got in for some quick beers & food.
Nice joint with a good selection of bottled beers as well as a pretty good tap selection when I was there.

I had 2 tasting paddles which were reasonably priced but just the usual suspect aussie craft beers.
I did note they had Epic hop zombie for $25 a bottle which is pretty decent considering I payed $18 from a bottleo.

Had some wings and chips which were both really good.

Staff behind the bar were ok not that keen to chat beer but the waitress we had was excellent very friendly and got us a high chair for my son.

Would go back for a meal & some beers (the menu looked good)


----------



## tricache (9/1/14)

Heard about this place a few times now, might have to go check it out!


----------



## TheApathyParty (10/1/14)

Are there any other decent craft beer bars or bottle-O's around the Gold Coast?


----------



## Ross (10/1/14)

Cambus Wallace at Knobbys Beach is an awesome little bar.
Bacchus on tap as well, so must be good B)


----------



## TheApathyParty (10/1/14)

Thanks Ross, I'll have to check it out, I've been keen to try your beers for ages!


----------



## tricache (21/1/14)

Ross said:


> Cambus Wallace at Knobbys Beach is an awesome little bar.
> Bacchus on tap as well, so must be good B)


And why am I just hearing about this...yeah going to go check it out for sure


----------



## dammag (21/1/14)

We could have a club outing Adam. And if it's crap there are few club members within reasonable distance that we could head to, to drink their beer.


----------



## kevo (21/1/14)

I still say each GoldCLUBber take their 'significant other' there for valentines.

Something like this...

:wub:

Would my wife have to pay the standard contribution for the club raffle?


----------



## tricache (22/1/14)

And it looks like Bine is up the road a couple of hundred metres so that could work well...

I just found out my other half is out of town Valentines day anyway! She is down in VIC so I could be everyones third wheel LOL


----------

